# Apple pie shine.



## Steve H (Sep 17, 2019)

First go at this. I like the store bought shine. But at 27.00 a quart mason jar. I felt it was time to give it a go.
2 liters of Everclear
200 ML of Cpt Morgan spiced rum
1 gallon apple cider
2 quarts apple juice
1 cup brown sugar
1 cup white sugar.
Heat everything but the booze to to slow boil for 10 minutes. Pull from heat and allow to cool to room temp.

Then add booze and stir. Then bottle. Ended up with 23 pints. Had a partial that me and my friend tried. It's very good now. But after it sets a few weeks it'll be even better I'm told.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Sep 17, 2019)

That's some good looking hooch Steve!

Dave


----------



## xray (Sep 17, 2019)

That looks good Steve! Need any help finishing that?

I know it’s too early to make boilo but I’m ready to start drinking it.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 17, 2019)

She has a bang to it! If my math is correct. It should be hitting right around 46%, 92 proof. I'll find out tomorrow. A friend of mine has a Hydrometer. So I can find out for sure.


----------



## ravenclan (Sep 17, 2019)

i will need to remember this!!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 17, 2019)

I see the headlines now... Steve H busted for runnin shine all across the eastern seabord! Oh wait.. he drank all the profits!

Like!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 17, 2019)

xray said:


> That looks good Steve! Need any help finishing that?
> 
> I know it’s too early to make boilo but I’m ready to start drinking it.



 I might! Boilo. I'll have to google that.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 17, 2019)

browneyesvictim said:


> I see the headlines now... Steve H busted for runnin shine all across the eastern seabord! Oh wait.. he drank all the profits!
> 
> Like!



Haha! That would be me alright!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 17, 2019)

ravenclan said:


> i will need to remember this!!



It is real easy to make. Give it a try. Even after buying the pint jars. The is way less then store bought. And this has a "touch" higher kick. But, wow! Is it stealthy!!!


----------



## creek bottom (Sep 17, 2019)

Just curious Steve, what proof of the Everclear did you use? They make different proofs, but some are only available in certain areas. I think here where I live, the 151 proof is available...


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 17, 2019)

OK Otis!!
Hope you won't be riding a Cow down Main Street in Mayberry again!!

Bear


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 17, 2019)

Dang!!! Looks good and bet it taste better!!


----------



## xray (Sep 17, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I might! Boilo. I'll have to google that.



It’s definitely a regional thing here in “coal cracker” country. Everclear works, but people here insist it has to be made with Four Queens.

Oh, I also wanted to ask...you gonna drink that warm?


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Sep 17, 2019)

xray said:


> It’s definitely a regional thing here in “coal cracker” country. Everclear works, but people here insist it has to be made with Four Queens.
> 
> Oh, I also wanted to ask...you gonna drink that warm?



I am originally from NEPA and have never heard of boilo until college, which is weird because I feel like I should have heard of it before that.


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 17, 2019)

Made this a few times. Really good, but sure can get a headache.
Enjoy In Moderation...


----------



## Steve H (Sep 17, 2019)

creek bottom said:


> Just curious Steve, what proof of the Everclear did you use? They make different proofs, but some are only available in certain areas. I think here where I live, the 151 proof is available...



190 here. Pretty strong stuff!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 17, 2019)

xray said:


> It’s definitely a regional thing here in “coal cracker” country. Everclear works, but people here insist it has to be made with Four Queens.
> 
> Oh, I also wanted to ask...you gonna drink that warm?


Oh, hell no! Cold for sure. lol.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 17, 2019)

Wow how's the morning after.   

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 17, 2019)

I would not mind a glsss of that Apple Pie! Thanks for posting the recipe.
My family is from Eynon, a small town a few miles East of Scranton. Grandpa and some Uncles, worked the area mines into the 60's.  I too have never heard of Boilo, though, it has a few similarities to Polish Krupnick. A Honey Spiced Vodka served around the Holidays. That Grandpa did make and liked to treat guests. The Boilo would be A LOT stronger but, it sure sounds good to me...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 17, 2019)

creek bottom said:


> Just curious Steve, what proof of the Everclear did you use? They make different proofs, but some are only available in certain areas. I think here where I live, the 151 proof is available...


Yep. 

We an buy 190 proof locally...


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 17, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Oh, hell no! Cold for sure. lol.


We always drank it warmed up , like a mulled wine or cider .


----------



## Steve H (Sep 18, 2019)

creek bottom said:


> Just curious Steve, what proof of the Everclear did you use? They make different proofs, but some are only available in certain areas. I think here where I live, the 151 proof is available...



This was 190 proof Everclear.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 18, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Wow how's the morning after.
> 
> Warren



I'm fine this morning. Have to work this morning. This weekend at the falls though......


----------



## xray (Sep 18, 2019)

If you never warmed it give it a try. It only takes maybe 20-30 secs in a microwave. Use a safe glass or coffee mug.

Mmm warm apple pie! Remember this when it’s friggin 5 degrees outside and you’re stuck inside cursing winter. A little warm nip to soothe the soul and take the edge off.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 18, 2019)

xray said:


> If you never warmed it give it a try. It only takes maybe 20-30 secs in a microwave. Use a safe glass or coffee mug.
> 
> Mmm warm apple pie! Remember this when it’s friggin 5 degrees outside and you’re stuck inside cursing winter. A little warm nip to soothe the soul and take the edge off.



I'm going to give it try. Never had warm cider. Though I really like Gluehwein. Which is warm wine.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 18, 2019)

I just had it tested. Though, you can't use a hydrometer for this. We have a test device at work. And even with that the results are not positive because it isn't clear. And the sugar content in it.. I had it tasted and tested. The results were 76 proof. But we all agreed that it tastes stronger. Perhaps in the mid 80's. And everybody gave it a thumbs up! Which was the most important test!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 18, 2019)

Looks like a tasty recipe. I haven't touched liquor since the early to mid eighties so it would probably knock my socks off after one.

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Sep 18, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks like a tasty recipe. I haven't touched liquor since the early to mid eighties so it would probably knock my socks off after one.
> 
> Chris



It probably would! It does the same to seasoned drinkers as well!


----------



## sqwib (Sep 23, 2019)

Drop a cinnamon stick in a few (ceylon cinnamon) not that fake Cassia Cinnamon crap.
A'la mode add a little vanilla vodka.
I prefer Rootbeer or Green apple.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 23, 2019)

sqwib said:


> Drop a cinnamon stick in a few (ceylon cinnamon) not that fake Cassia Cinnamon crap.
> A'la mode add a little vanilla vodka.
> I prefer Rootbeer or Green apple.



Just mix 50/50 with the vanilla vodka? Sounds interesting. I have to be careful with cinnamon. The wife breaks out if it is too strong. The green apple sounds good. Again, just a 50/50 blend?


----------



## clifish (Sep 23, 2019)

Very cool...much too sweat for this Type 2 diabetic, but I would love a recipe for the moonshine cherries...I imagine just take some Marciano cherries and add the everclear?


----------



## Steve H (Sep 23, 2019)

clifish said:


> Very cool...much too sweat for this Type 2 diabetic, but I would love a recipe for the moonshine cherries...I imagine just take some Marciano cherries and add the everclear?



Not sure. I think you are right. But I do like this combo. My shine with store bought Moonshine cherries. A couple of those. And you can kick Godzilla's butt...


----------



## sqwib (Sep 24, 2019)

For ABV you need to do a little math, you can't use an Alcohol Hydrommeter.

You can steep a cinnamon stick in some everclear a few weeks then add that to your "shine", vanilla vodka can be added a few ounces at a time to each pint to get your desired results. You could also steep some "true vanilla beans"

Here are a few I have tried and have been tweaking over the years
*
“Apple Pie Moonshine 2"*
•                    1 Gallon of Apple Cider
•                    1 Gallon of pure apple juice (I use Motts)
•                    1 1/4 cup dark brown sugar (not packed)
•                    1 1/4 cup light brown sugar (also not packed)
•                    4 Cinnamon sticks
•                    6 to 8 oz of clover honey (it’s not a lot but adds to the overall flavor and mouthfeel).
•                    20 whole cloves
•                    2 tablespoons of pure vanilla extract (the gourmet kind)
•                    80 ounces (10 cups) of 190
*


 “Apple Pie A La Mode”*
Add to the above recipe,

Ingredients:
•      ½ of a whole nutmeg (don't grate this, just use the chunk of nutmeg!)
•      4 whole cloves
•      4-8 vanilla beans, cut in half, remove seeds (I used vanilla extract due to cost)
•      6 cups whipped cream vodka!

*Directions*
Steep the vanilla, nutmeg and cloves in hot apple juice adding to the apple pie a little at a time until a desired taste is reached. If using extract, steep all but the extract and add the vanilla extract to the Apple pie after the spices. Add the Whipped cream vodka once everything is cooled and the neutral is added.


*“Apple Pie Caramel Moonshine”*

•      32 oz. Apple Pie Moonshine
•      16 oz. Butterscotch schnapps  (try caramels RL)
•      3 oz. Lemon juice
mix and taste
Variation

•                    20 "hard" caramel candies (unwrapped)
•                    16 oz. Apple juice, or filtered cider
•                    32 oz. Apple Pie Moonshine
•                    16 oz. Caramel Vodka

Instructions

1.    dissolve 20 caramel candies in simmering apple juice, cool then add to apple pie shine followed by caramel Vodka



I hope no one takes this to heart but it pisses me off that these companies are selling liquor labeled "Moonshine" it is not moonshine. Moonshine is a term used for the illegal production of liquor!
The TTB hasn't enforced any kind of labeling with the word "Moonshine" you know why, because it is taxed and the word sells, so they don't care!
https://bevlaw.com/bevlog/moonshine/

If you can get your hands on some real "moonshine" do that, the everclear has all the crap in it and will leave you with a hangover.

Better yet build one and make the best moonshine that you can never find in any store. There are a million plans on the internet.

For everyone other than the great folks of New Zealand, Just some food for thought mainly the folks in the states, you can own a still and use it for legal purposes such as distilling water and making botanical oils. You can also apply for a Fuel Alcohol Permit or Distilled Spirits Permit, but then it wouldn't be moonshine lol.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 24, 2019)

That's interesting. But I believe 

 clifish
  was asking about how to make spiked cherries.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 24, 2019)

Steve H said:


> That's interesting. But I believe
> 
> clifish
> was asking about how to make spiked cherries.



It was a reply to your post #31

_"Just mix 50/50 with the vanilla vodka? Sounds interesting. I have to be careful with cinnamon. The wife breaks out if it is too strong. The green apple sounds good. Again, just a 50/50 blend"?_



The first line was in response to your Post #4

_"She has a bang to it! If my math is correct. It should be hitting right around 46%, 92 proof. I'll find out tomorrow. A friend of mine has a Hydrometer. So I can find out for sure".


_
I see that in post #27, you realized that it can't be tested for ABV with a Hydrometer.

_"I just had it tested. Though, you can't use a hydrometer for this. We have a test device at work. And even with that the results are not positive because it isn't clear. And the sugar content in it.. I had it tasted and tested. The results were 76 proof".
_
Also the hydrometer should be calibrated and the temperature of the alcohol being tested should be at the same temperature as the calibration for an accurate reading. In your case mixing with as you have, there's no need for all of that and simple math will do.




As far as the cherries go
Drunken Cherries/Cherry Bombs
*Instructions*

Pack cherries into a jar, filling it to the top.
fill the jar about 1/3 with sugar.
Fill with vodka and seal the lid.
to dissolve sugar leave out and shake every once in a while

Place jar somewhere in a dark place, check every few weeks to a month and shake.
best at 6 months.
If you use everclear, the cherries will be inedible!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 24, 2019)

sqwib said:


> It was a reply to your post #31
> 
> _"Just mix 50/50 with the vanilla vodka? Sounds interesting. I have to be careful with cinnamon. The wife breaks out if it is too strong. The green apple sounds good. Again, just a 50/50 blend"?_
> 
> ...



You know your booze! I could have a sample distilled to check the %. Figured it was good enough! I didn't think everclear would be used for the cherries. Unless you cut it some.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 24, 2019)

Cant believe I missed this Steve thanks for posting!

Funny the Ole Smokey Shine distillery is about 25 miles from my house. You can go and pay $5 and sample all you want. My wife went with a friend a few weeks ago and brought back moonshine dill pickles. I'm personally not a huge fan like Sqwib said its not really "shine" per say but some of it is pretty tasty!

Got a buddy that makes the real stuff out in the woods. I trade him smoked cheese and bacon for quart jars of peach shine!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 24, 2019)

I do miss my days back in the woods of Arkansas. They really knew how to brew down there. It is kind of a insult calling this moon shine. But, hey. It isn't too bad.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I do miss my days back in the woods of Arkansas. They really knew how to brew down there. It is kind of a insult calling this moon shine. But, hey. It isn't too bad.




Back in the woods??
Just watch out for the Banjos!!!

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Sep 24, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Back in the woods??
> Just watch out for the Banjos!!!
> 
> Bear



They were out there. A bunch of good ol boys though.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 25, 2019)

It's all really a shame.
A shame that they don't allow home distilling, it all comes down to taxation and Big Corporations "paid" Lobbyist. _"Distilled spirits like whiskey are taxed at the highest rate of any alcohol, far more than either beer or wine"._

Here are a couple examples of Big Corp. Like "Jack Daniels" getting what they want,
2014
_The new legislation requires all Tennessee whiskey to be fermented from a mash containing at least 51% corn, filtered through maple charcoal and aged in new oak barrels. This describes pretty much to a tee Jack Daniel’s own whiskey-making process, which is no coincidence, given that Jack Daniel’s parent company Brown-Forman had a hand in drafting the bill, according to Tennessee state Rep. Bill Sanderson._

_Lobbying the Tennessee state legislature on behalf of Jack Daniel’s is a long one. In fact, it goes all the way back to the 1930s, when a state senator by the name of Lem Motlow helped usher through a bill to re-legalize distillation in his state. (It’d been illegal since 1909.) Lem Motlow was the nephew of a man named Jack Daniel, and he happened to own a little distillery named after his uncle._

There are Craft Distilleries opening up all over and they're well received, is this a trend?
Who knows.

The home distiller would expand on the industry like Home Brewing has done.
It can actually creates revenue, look what Home brewing has done for the craft beer industry.

Just an example
North Carolina, generated $1.2 billion and 10,000 jobs in 2014.

Some of these "Artisan" brewers will get big to the point they sell out to bigger companies and what's sad is the bigger company may discontinue the craft beer to save their bottom line, this is where the consumer suffers.

I was born in the 63 and I grew up where the male beverage of choice in my parents crowd was "beer", Schlitz, Piels, Schmidts, Pabst, Schaefer, Rheingold, Ortliebs etc...
Two cases a week would be the average.
Their Social drinking included stuff like Gin and Tonic, Hi ball, 7&7, whisky on the rocks, scotch etc...

The ladies would have also partake in mixed drinks or wine, no where to be found was all these seltzer drinks, fruity carbonated beverages that taste like soda, ciders, Twisted Tea, Arnold Palmer and a million other things.

In my household it's a little different where a beer is more of a social or relaxing beverage, not the main beverage.
I know folks that have no problem plopping down $30-$40 for their favorite craft beer, but then again they're not drinking 2 cases of the stuff a week.

Didn't mean to get off track, sorry.
Do I hear Banjos?


----------



## Steve H (Sep 25, 2019)

sqwib said:


> It's all really a shame.
> A shame that they don't allow home distilling, it all comes down to taxation and Big Corporations "paid" Lobbyist. _"Distilled spirits like whiskey are taxed at the highest rate of any alcohol, far more than either beer or wine"._
> 
> Here are a couple examples of Big Corp. Like "Jack Daniels" getting what they want,
> ...



Born in 62. I hear ya! Schlitz, Piels, Schmidts, Pabst, Scaheffer, Rheingold, Ortliebs? I haven't thought about those beers in years.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 25, 2019)

sqwib said:


> It's all really a shame.
> A shame that they don't allow home distilling, it all comes down to taxation and Big Corporations "paid" Lobbyist. _"Distilled spirits like whiskey are taxed at the highest rate of any alcohol, far more than either beer or wine"._
> 
> Here are a couple examples of Big Corp. Like "Jack Daniels" getting what they want,
> ...




LOL---Born in 1949, and I still have Memories of "Burt & Harry" Piels, on commercials during Phillies Baseball Games!!

Bear


----------

